# Red Cell pellets dosage



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

My goaties have been wormy, which I have been treating along with giving them Vit B complex and probios. I want to give them Red Cell to help build their blood back up. I know I've seen on this forum somewhere what the dose is for goats, but I can't find it. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you actually have red cell pellets? I have the liquid and dose it at 6cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I have the pellets. Somewhere I read that a large goat should get 1/2 the horse dose, and a miniature goat should get 1/4 the horse dose.....I think. I just wanted to make sure. Do you know what 6 cc measures in ounces?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pellet dosage and liquid dosage would be 2 different things. There are 30 cc per 1 liquid ounce. But the pellets and liquid are apples and oranges.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Did some research: 1 oz liquid = 1/2 oz pellets. My digital scales aren't working so I can't do the conversion at the moment! I am kicking myself now for buying the pellets instead of the liquid!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Why cant you just exchange the pellets for the liquid? As long as it isnt opened they should let you swap with no problems.. If not, then id be looking for a new source to buy from!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I just did some research and found this for you! I also read that you should dose Red-Cell 1/2 whatever the horse dose is for adult goats (maybe a little less for younger/smaller..??)..
Goats with digestive upset or a gut damaged by worms or infection may not absorb iron well when given orally. A better solution for these goats is to give injectable iron (Iron Dextran or Ferrodex) at 1 to 2 cc by SQ injection once a week for up to 4 weeks.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

If you have Pine trees in your area...it would be a good idea to throw them a few branches full of pine needles from time to time..They help to keep worms downs as a natural wormer, and most goats love them!!


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks fd123! I ordered the Red Cell by mail because I live in a remote area, so exchanging them, while not impossible, would be kind of a pain. Thank you for the info you found! Now, if I can get my scales working! 

Yes, my goats love pine, though pine trees have been dying off in this area so it's getting harder to come by.They do get lots of fir and spruce and sometimes cedar, though. I wonder if they have similar qualities? Maybe not, since my boys do keep getting worms. We have lots of whitetail deer around here, which carry them, so that may be part of the problem....

Thanks again!


----------

